# Pier Fishermen: The New Janettes Pier, Nags Head NC



## Scrapple (Mar 10, 2007)

I got to fish the newly rebuilt Jannettes Pier in Nags Head, NC. It is magnificent...


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Holy Cow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Foggy1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

NOW THATS A PIER !!!! 2 bad you dont see that at MD !!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

There was a lot of thought that went into that pier. Wonder how it was funded? BTW that's a slick looking pier dolly.


----------



## Scrapple (Mar 10, 2007)

catman said:


> There was a lot of thought that went into that pier. Wonder how it was funded? BTW that's a slick looking pier dolly.


 It was funded through a combination of means:
- The NC Aquariun Society (as a Research facility)
- The State of NC
- Private donations ( Buy a plank, sponsor a bench )
The big thing is that they get things done..and there are plans for more piers to preserve the NC pier fishing heritage..Well done NC
- The pier cart is great, it carries 3 poles a 16 qt. cooler and big tackle bag with everything you need and easily more stuff when necessary. It quickly breaks down with spring loaded pins to remove the handle and the wheels to make it easy to haul. It makes life a lot easier.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Scrapple said -
"*The pier cart is great, it carries 3 poles a 16 qt. cooler and big tackle bag with everything you need and easily more stuff when necessary. It quickly breaks down with spring loaded pins to remove the handle and the wheels to make it easy to haul. It makes life a lot easier.* " 

Is that a custom made cart or off the shelf? I've never seen one quite like that one - very cool.


----------



## Scrapple (Mar 10, 2007)

The cart is off the shelf, It is called the "Beach Buddy" and is made by CPI Designs out of Henderson NC, and I purchased mine at Truck Supply in Moyock NC on the way to OBX. Beach or pier, it is super convient.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

glad to see it rebuilt. was bumed last time i was in NH and it was gone, used to fish there and avon when i was a kid. the new one looks awsome.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

I kept saying it for years our leaders should take a trip to Nags Head and see how those folks treat their people they could learn a lot ,most piers you don't need a cart they provide u with one to take your stuff on the pier LOOK AT THAT BEAUTY . U can perchase tackle, bait, food , clean your fish and if u plan stayiing for a week hotels are next door Maryland people are jokers one thing is curtain they are nasty to us
SCRAPPLE , Could u email it to the mayor of North Beach and MD park and planning thanks


----------

